# IronMagLabs training shorts?



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2012)

Was surfing YouTube and saw this IronMagLabs video.

IML stiff leg deadlift - YouTube

The _negative _thing was pretty cool, but I used irfanview to reverse the effect.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey i like those! I would wear them  as well as IML sweatpants!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 15, 2012)

I want an IronMagLabs hoodie. ^^^^ And check out her _psychedelic Chuck Taylors?_


----------



## Pony (Jun 15, 2012)

I would like some IML sweats as well, and a sleeveless hoodie.  Do they offer unribbed tank tops?  I want one of those as well..


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I want an IronMagLabs hoodie. ^^^^ And check out her _psychedelic Chuck Taylors?_



Those shoes are awesome! I have sooo many pairs of Chucks but none of them look like that lol

IML hoodie w/ IML shorts and some chucks sounds like a good time to me!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Was surfing YouTube and saw this IronMagLabs video.
> 
> IML stiff leg deadlift - YouTube
> 
> The _negative _thing was pretty cool, but I used irfanview to reverse the effect.



Yes, those are pretty cool, but do you know who that is ?

Lovin' those legs.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2012)

Sadly, I do not. She has great calves and hammies, though.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 25, 2012)

cool shorts


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2012)

Shes built like that sarahdefense brawd


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Yes, those are pretty cool, but do you know who that is ?
> 
> Lovin' those legs.



This is your very own IslandGirl!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2012)

^^^^ Rockin shoes and killer hammies, IG.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 8, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> This is your very own IslandGirl!!!



I knew it!! One of your vids i seen made me think it was you but didnt wanna speak up and be wrong lol..greatttt legs IslandGirl!!


----------



## flynike (Jul 17, 2012)

IM shorts and sweats !!! that would be nice representing IM !!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 22, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Rockin shoes and killer hammies, IG.



Thank you.  I love those chucks.  I get compliments on them all the time.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 22, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> I knew it!! One of your vids i seen made me think it was you but didnt wanna speak up and be wrong lol..greatttt legs IslandGirl!!



Awwwwe! Thanks!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 22, 2012)

flynike said:


> IM shorts and sweats !!! that would be nice representing IM !!



Yeah!  I wanna get a hoodie made!  That would be pretty sweet.  PINK of course!


----------

